# KUALA LUMPUR | Agile Bukit Bintang | 211m | 60 fl | 211m | 59 fl | 190m | 53 fl | U/C



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Agile Bukit Bintang 吉隆坡 雅居乐天汇


http://www.agilemalaysia.com.my/

-60 fl condo
-59 fl SOVO
-53 fl condo



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8npWmgfegq8


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Apr 2018

IMG_9063 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr

IMG_9037 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.agilemalaysia.com.my/bukit-bintang/
https://www.propwall.my/properties/6544/Agile Bukit Bintang#gallery


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Feb 2019

IMG_2035 by Dean Hing, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

U/C



nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, October 2019 by hectorlo, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dec 2019

Above street level
IMG_0017 by Koi Yang, 於 Flickr


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

*Kejuruteraan Asastera gets RM28.6m electrical job from China Construction Development*



> SURIN MURUGIAH / THEEDGEMARKETS.COM
> March 11, 2020 | Updated 1 hour ago
> KUALA LUMPUR (March 11): Kejuruteraan Asastera Bhd (KAB) has secured a contract worth RM28.6 million from China Construction Development (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd.
> 
> In a bourse filing today, KAB said it will act as subcontractor for design, supply, delivery, installation, testing and commissioning, and maintenance of electrical and extra low voltage services works for Agile Tropicana Development Sdn Bhd on three blocks of serviced apartments in Kuala Lumpur.



https://www.edgeprop.my/content/165...electrical-job-china-construction-development


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sep 2020


----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ FAWWAZ MEDIA


----------

